# Thanks



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just wanted to thank you guys for the advice that was given to me in the previous posts. The whole trip went great, and to end it 9 inches in loveland for our last day of riding was incredible. Wish I could come again this season but little low on $$$, I was invited to Vermont for a couple of day of free riding in February, I am actually looking forward for it. 

Thanks again.


----------

